# High hopes



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

For someone who will be turning out in few weeks, I need some advice from some travelers on which halls to sign on my first road trip. Really looking forward to the road, it's been a long apprenticeship and I'm ready to make some money and work beside some of you good bros.


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

tduncanlu1077 said:


> For someone who will be turning out in few weeks, I need some advice from some travelers on which halls to sign on my first road trip. Really looking forward to the road, it's been a long apprenticeship and I'm ready to make some money and work beside some of you good bros.


Might as well skip over Missouri, this state is a mess, IBEW here probably went ahead and threw their book 2 in the fire for warmth


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

tduncanlu1077 said:


> For someone who will be turning out in few weeks, I need some advice from some travelers on which halls to sign on my first road trip. Really looking forward to the road, it's been a long apprenticeship and I'm ready to make some money and work beside some of you good bros.



Is that like turning tricks?


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Check this site often as well as other IBEW sites. http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/

Always check to see if a state license is required for a state that you want to sign into, get a travel letter from the BA. Good luck.


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

rlc3854 said:


> Check this site often as well as other IBEW sites. http://www.ibew.org/jobsboard/
> 
> Always check to see if a state license is required for a state that you want to sign into, get a travel letter from the BA. Good luck.


Wow the job board is kinda ... EMPTY-


----------



## wire dog (Mar 19, 2011)

yeah it really sucks right now. let's hope it starts to pick up soon.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wire dog said:


> yeah it really sucks right now. let's hope it starts to pick up soon.


 Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Join Ibew Friends and Families and check the Job Calls daily and click on the districts and read daily. Also IBEW.org, construction jobs board and also construction jurisdictional mapping system and you can click on every state and local in that state and most have websites where many post newsletters,work outlook and job calls that are not put on the construction jobs board. I am also almost done with school (May) but still need 2,000 hours to become a JW. Will most likely be traveling as an apprentice to get my hours. Anyways, right now in your neck of the woods, I'd sign Corinth, Miss., Nashville, TN, Terre Haute IN. A couple locals in Illinois and Augusta GA (2 nukes coming soon). Also, Chatanooga TN and whatever local Asheville NC is in. These are off the top of my head, I look daily and have been looking since I became an apprentice. Also, there may be a lot of guys on BK 2 in places but the calls will go deep because of numerous reasons. Know the resign policy of each local you sign and put it on your calendar, don't forget to resign and don't double book if you get a call. Good luck and travel safe!


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

tduncanlu1077 said:


> For someone who will be turning out in few weeks, I need some advice from some travelers on which halls to sign on my first road trip. Really looking forward to the road, it's been a long apprenticeship and I'm ready to make some money and work beside some of you good bros.


I'm glad your so enthusiastic but I hate to break it to you brother there isn't any work. Stay home and save on gas!!!! Right now I would say there is no work for travelers. Good luck anyway!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## nomad (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, I wish you all the luck because seeing you are from Louisiana I don't know of many states you'll reciprocate with perhaps in the SouthEast and it seems more and more states are dropping their reciprocals which makes it a PITA.....and that's just to apply to take their state exams! 

I tested out of Wa State (LU76) in 04, moved to North Dakota in 06 (reciprocated), now we're in Alaska and Wa State doesn't reciprocate anymore, so I have to go through the application process then take the state exam (my wife's Air Force BTW..reason for all the moving around), it's a PITA. I actually started my JATC apprenticeship in SLC, Utah. So as someone mentioned before, research the licensing requirements thoroughly for each state you want to go to. Also, some states may require you to have your JW license for a year before reciprocating and making an 80% or above.

I found this from Mike Holt's website. It shows journeyman requirements as well as contracter/master/administrators license requirements for the states.

http://www.mikeholt.com/statelicense.php#AK


----------



## tduncanlu1077 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice bros. It's appreciated.

electron chaser


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with the advice of F&F site is one place to get data. I also notice someone out of 357 speaking of going to a couple of the lower scale locals such as my home 1579 when work has already begun at the State line solar project(40-50 miles from Las Vegas) and something like $46 an hour why not take the California test(there is help available if only you ask) they will need around 1500 JW's plus a mine job that has 16 calls Thursday that I bet will go real deep into book two. As far as the snide remark from a jealous soul, just take it in stride with the knowledge that you will gain in a few years what he has searched a lifetime for to no avail.


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

Brother Noah said:


> I agree with the advice of F&F site is one place to get data. I also notice someone out of 357 speaking of going to a couple of the lower scale locals such as my home 1579 when work has already begun at the State line solar project(40-50 miles from Las Vegas) and something like $46 an hour why not take the California test(there is help available if only you ask) they will need around 1500 JW's plus a mine job that has 16 calls Thursday that I bet will go real deep into book two. As far as the snide remark from a jealous soul, just take it in stride with the knowledge that you will gain in a few years what he has searched a lifetime for to no avail.


I was just telling the OP where to go that is closer to where he lives, that are currently working travelers and hiring, Brother Noah. I know all about the Brightsource job near the state line. It will only be taking 250 electricians at peak out of a total of 1500 construction workers according to their newsletter on their home page. I check the calls of 477 and 440 every night along with many other locals Brother Noah. I will be graduating my apprenticeship in May but I am about 2,000 hrs short of becoming a JW. I am within 20 of getting a call here in 357, but I am not holding my breath that it will be much. Most calls are weeks to at best a few months here these days with about 300 apprentices on the book. So, I will be traveling as an apprentice most likely to get my hours. We worked many travelers and traveling apprentices back a short time ago. We still have 147 traveling JW's working with almost 1,000 and soon to be many more JW's on Book 1. Nice huh? Hey, who is sporting the red dress these days anyways?


----------

